# Potty training



## newmaltesepup (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Newbie here as well as newbie dog owner. We just got Cosmo this past Saturday and he's about 11 weeks old. We've been trying to train him to go potty outside and its been working for the most part. He does not go potty in his crate and waits to go outside after we take him out. If he's not in his crate though and free roaming, unless you catch him in the act, he will have an accident. We have an Iris xpen on order that should be arriving to our house soon. We ordered this so he can have some more room to play when we are not home. My question is, will he get confused now if we start teaching him to go potty on a pee pad in the Xpen? I still would like him to go outside when we are home. What would be the best approach for this?


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

He will probably think of the xpen as his crate. The pee pads have a scent that's tells do to go here. If training pads. My dog cannot go outside here he is pee pad trained but when on vacation he would go outside plus while on a leash. They very smart little dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi - I am also relatively new to this. I don't know where you live and hence what climate you have there, but my fluff, Sugar, was 6 months on 10 Feb and she has been fully house trained since xmas / new year. I live in South Africa and Sugar's potty training fell over our hot and dry summer season, which helped a lot I am sure, but I firmly believe that it was my complete diligence in taking her outside to potty, every half hour when awake, and also keeping her with me at all times, so that I could monitor her, that was the key. At night, she slept in her crate and woke me for potty in the first 2 or so weeks, and then she learned to hold it all night. I gave her a "potty command" when we went out for it and praised her for "good potty / wee wee" etc. I felt so daft in the beginning, saying it, but it works. There is no magic solution, you just have to be unrelentingly dedicated in your approach. It really is worth it. I have had an accident free pup from 5 months. I must also add that I work from home, so the monitoring has really been around the clock.

Good luck with Cosmo! Post some pics...


----------



## newmaltesepup (Feb 23, 2014)

It would be nice to be able to work from home but dont have that luxury. Cosmo is alone most of the day unfortunately but he's doing pretty good. I come home for lunch to let him out but so far he does not pee or poo in his cage, he holds it and he also holds it all night. For last few days he would go pee around 11:30pm and hold it until 6:30am next day. If he is not in his cage though and playing in the house, he will just go anywhere which is what i am trying to correct now but he is still young. I live in mid west of USA and its still very cold here so next few nights i'm going to try to have him go on pee pads because it is too cold outside. Here is a pic of Cosmo:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Lucky he can hold it while you are at work. That's a pretty long time for a little puppy. You might consider an xpen for daytime. You can put pee pad bed & toys in it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

